# Reds are at it again!



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

Well, after 1 week, my reds are building another nest. Different spot in the tank this time though. Their first fry are doing just fine. I am gonna setup my 25 gallon for the next batch of fry to go into. I am planning on having another set off eggs within the next couple of days. I will keep you guys posted!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Sweet man, its exciting when they start breeding...


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

If you have a camera, would you mind posting pics of the nest?


----------

